# took some pics yesterday



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

First time this year top down.


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

2


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

3


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

4


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

5


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

6


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking great :thumbup: 

Yes, the weather was pretty good yesterday. I was in Cologne over the weekend, we had something like 20°C there. 

Yeah, the spring is coming !


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

and finaly my wife... in the car


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

thnx, and yes indeed spring is coming    I like to drive like that


----------

